# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Как прикрепить аватарку после регистрации?

## Dajet

Люди! Хэлп. я вот зарегистрировалась, но забыла прикрепить аватарку. плиз, обьясните как это сейчас сделать. очень надеюсь на пмосчь!!! :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Blackwinged

Загрузи свой аватар на хостинг для изображений (например, imageshack.us), а ссылку на картинку укажи в соответствующей графе.

----------


## grey

зайди в профиль и в самом низу будет опция аватаров. укажи там урл до твоей автатары

----------


## Dajet

спасибо народ! вы очень добры. я в инете недавно. чайник. что есть урл икак его указать правильно. Спасибо!!!!  :Embarrassment: ops:   :Embarrassment: ops:   :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## grey

урл это напрмиер http://img.yandex.net/i/yandex-v9.gif

----------


## Kloyn

я так понел мне аватар просто обрубили ??следовал саветам загрузил на
сайт выше у помянутый картинку 75-75п без анимации норм подходит под нужную, копирую юрл там их 4, для форума 2 и 1для директории и 1 для френдаф попробовал вставить каждую в профиль и не фига не выходит,помогите чоли...плз

----------


## grey

возьми ту которая прямая, то есть напрнимер http://site.ru/lll.jpg
и вставь её в соответствующее поле и нажми "отправить"

----------


## Kloyn

ПАСИБООО!!!! огромное модераторам и админам
(Кланееца лбом об клавиатуру в неприличной от восхищения радости)

----------


## Dajet

Билин.....

----------


## Dajet

че та никак....  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## grey

> че та никак....  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


 значит не судьба

----------


## WICKED

а почему нету функции чтобы аваторку можно было загрузить со своего компьютера????

----------


## Blackwinged

Потому что за хостинг не ты платишь, и не я.

----------


## fallen_angel

2 Blackwinged:
Your style

)))
Потенциальная уязвимость булки: закачка шелла, быть может.

----------

